# Pebble stone patio



## Bwilkie (Dec 8, 2012)

The product has been around for over 50 years the difference is the advance in epoxy development. As I said before I live in Canada we had the product on customer driveways, pool decks, steps, patios , shower floors, sunrooms for over 6 years no failure in any of our customers homes our weather is very extreme from 95 in summer to today -18 with wind chill. We now have UV epoxy, cold weather epoxy, vertical epoxy as well as paint epoxy. I sell all these products and more all over North America and have shipped as far as Kuwait .


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> ....product on customer driveways, pool decks, steps, patios , shower floors, sunrooms


Yup...done all of that.



> We now have UV epoxy, cold weather epoxy, vertical epoxy as well as paint epoxy.


Same thing they were saying ten years ago.

Most all exterior jobs failed over time, took a pretty good bath.

Good luck with it.

Buyer Beware!:sad:


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Taranis said:


> Let me clear things up....
> 
> When a resin floor needs to be porous outside it is usually laid onto a porous sub-floor, such as a tarmac. There would be no point in having a porous topping when there is nowhere for the water to go.
> Secondly, I don't agree with installing a porous floor outside. The resin would not cope with the rainwater coming through it. My best option would be to lay the floor as it's meant to be laid (a dry mix) then seal the holes and allow the rainwater to go to a drain. There are reasons why sometimes a porous resin is specified but won't go into it just now.
> ...


Taranis,

Hats off to you for a viable approch to pebble stone. Leave it to Europe to come up with a solution.:thumbsup:

I was trained in this stuff many years ago but never put down a square inch of it due to finding out it required refreshing every 6 months!

UV stability is the main reson it fails...Does not have to have freeze thaw to delaminate guys.

Polyaspartics are expensive and awesome. The addition of polyurethane which has uv resistance is an old trick used over all epoxy floors to prevent uv degredation so a win win situation.

Applied properly this system bridges cracks, etc and looks great for the first few months.

I have seen far too many that failed and when I was called in to do something no one wanted to pay what it costs to remove it and do some other type of resurfacing.

Not a good option unless you have the type of experience that Taranis has...


----------

